# Do you hate your voice?



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

What kind of voice do you have?

My voice is f***ing horrible. I hate it so much.

It's super high-pitched and irritating. And you know how there are different levels of your voicebox? Mine always seems to uncontrollably get stuck in this one weird level where my voice is so cracky and sounds like I'm being strangled. Wtf? I need serious vocal training. I'm looking into going through YouTube videos that will teach me how to make my voice more normal. It can't be normal for my voice to crack uncontrollably throughout an entire several sentences, right?

Why is this even a poll. Everyone is just going to vote yes. Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Let me hear it! :laugh:

A lot of people say my voice is sexy but I think my voice is too soft/low.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not fond of mine when I hear a recording of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikaylaxoxo (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, mine is too low/masculine for a female


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Um,

YES

My voice has always been a cause of anxiety for me. But it's the dysphoria. I hate my voice so much I won't even voice chat with my best friend. I really don't know why they even talk to me some days. :laugh:

Tbh, I sometimes wish I was a mute so people couldn't get mad at me for not talking.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Let me hear it! :laugh:
> 
> A lot of people say my voice is sexy but I think my voice is too soft/low.


I might maybe do a voice recording on that one thread then but idk and also unfortunately my voice cracks very randomly so it would be hard to catch it at a time it cracks, it just comes out of nowhere. That's probably the worst part of my voice, when that happens. It's like am I a 22 y/o female going through male puberty wtf? No I'm not though it's just my regular voice, I always had the voice cracking problem. But yeah I haven't visited that thread in a long long time so maybe I'll snoop hehehe


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's rather low and gravelly. A bit monotone. I also mumble a lot, so people mishear me sometimes.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's bad normally and then I'll hear a recording with my voice in it and it's 10x worse than I imagined. It's just real goofy I feel like.



Kevin001 said:


> Let me hear it! :laugh:
> 
> A lot of people say my voice is sexy but I think my voice is too soft/low.


I've seen your videos on here you do have a really nice voice. If you did ASMR videos it would **** me up.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes. I _know_ it's nasal because of my sinus issues (and the accent in my neck of the woods just seems naturally nasal), plus when I listen to it on a recording it sounds weirdly deep, not the way it sounds in my head. I hate hearing a recording because it doesn't even sound like me. All I can think is, "I sound like _that_??" :|


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

My voice was at an average pitch to begin with, but for years i've made an effort to lower it, since hearing that lower voices carry more power. It has become more gravelly over time, and I try to emphasize that as I think it's a good quality. 

I'm not fond of how it sounds at times, but I like it well enough on the whole-- just as long as no one makes me listen to a recording of myself lol xD


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, kinda.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

komorikun said:


> It's rather low and gravelly. A bit monotone. I also mumble a lot, so people mishear me sometimes.


heyyyy! First time seeing you back.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes

To me, my voice can sound pretty deep depending on who I talk to but the instant I have to hear it from anywhere except my own body, I want to run and hide. I always thought I sounded like a 12-year old on helium or some sort of babbling toddler. I just detest it so so much..I wish it could sound the husky/deep way I hear it but I've read that our voices generally always sound different from how we hear it ourselves. 

Personally I like to joke with myself "Huh..no wonder I tend to stay so quiet." afterwards. I think my sick voice probably gets to as close as I imagine it should be, but it probably sounds childish even then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> I might maybe do a voice recording on that one thread then but idk and also unfortunately my voice cracks very randomly so it would be hard to catch it at a time it cracks, it just comes out of nowhere. That's probably the worst part of my voice, when that happens. It's like am I a 22 y/o female going through male puberty wtf? No I'm not though it's just my regular voice, I always had the voice cracking problem. But yeah I haven't visited that thread in a long long time so maybe I'll snoop hehehe


Do it. :grin2:



feels said:


> I've seen your videos on here you do have a really nice voice. If you did ASMR videos it would **** me up.


Haha never thought about it but I might.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know why but it somehow sounds way more feminine/high pitched to me on recording than it does to me when I'm talking in real life, so I dislike it more. I also dislike how high pitched it gets sometimes when I'm anxious.

But I imagine recording is what everyone else hears, so ****ing hell.

I think it might sound monotonous sometimes too, but that bothers me less.

I think someone online once compared my voice to Lily Allen. I don't really sound like her either though.

*edit:* Can't sing well either which sucks.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I just wish I could sing in tune when I want.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

yes! it sounds like unsalted unbuttered popcorn. :blank opcorn

it's so bland and monotone, but that's when I know I'm being scrutinized. It's not always that way.......is it? :shock


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I wonder if one of the big causes of social anxiety is the sound of your voice? I never considered it, but it makes sense. I hate what I sound like on recordings, and it sounds nothing like what it sounds like in my head.

When I was young in middle school/high school I didn't like it because it was high pitched and nasally. Having allergies and frequent colds didn't help. But now it is monotone and I have no idea if it is quiet or not.

Could it all be in my head and I sound fine to others? Possibly, but the few times I've heard myself on film was not good at all compared to others.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah, somewhat. 

i kind of have a baby voice and apparently i sound drunk or on something to some people. at least i've been told that in the past. :stu 

a long time ago someone told me i sounded like anna nicole, lol. :/ also, i was told some guy said i sounded like this one actress w/ a babyish voice that has had problems w/ alcohol...lool. 

^i kind of hate that i'm perceived this way sometimes.

there times when i have a lower and more mellow sounding voice, too, though.....usually when i'm tired or worn out and i guess when i'm more relaxed. sometimes i like the way my voice sounds when it gets like this, lol. i've gotten positive comments from people when my voice has been like this so i guess it doesn't sound too horrible to some people.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel very uncomfortable listening to myself talk on recordings but I don't particularly hate my voice. I'd like to have a sexier voice than the two settings I have (baby voice and tomboy voice) but I'm not too bothered by it. I hate my accent/speech patterns though, that's what makes me uncomfortable. I sound like a mix between a dude bro and valley girl when I speak (it's really awk), and then when I'm with my family I sound the same WITH a faux Korean accent (I don't even speak it, my mom does though).

Edit: oh! I do get self-conscious about sounding kind of nasally though, but I wonder if that just something I'm nervous about that no one else nptices


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I really hate my voice. I feel like its so... idk what, but its so kind of robotic, it's like I enunciate every part of a word and it comes out all weird lol I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My voice seems to change. Sometimes it's deep and some people like it. Other times I seem to mutter my words. And when I have had to give presentations in large auditoriums, I have had to use a microphone. I probably should have taken an acting class or something to better project my voice.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The deep tone of this voice at the start is similar to the deep tone of my voice -






or


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Others have said I have a pleasant voice but I cringe at hearing it myself.
I can't stand hearing a recording of myself.
I had a really bad reaction during a presentation in university. I was sitting in a corner of a dark room but a brief recording of my voice was being played. I remember feeling petrified & sweating profusely in that moment. I don't mean to say it's that dramatic usually but I really don't like hearing myself.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I really dislike the inflection of my voice. I have kind of a weird accent yet also speak somewhat monotonously. Also have a lot of difficulty enunciating words so I mumble often.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I absolutely hate it. When im anxious my voice sounds low but not deep. When im talking to my family, my voice sounds kind of high pitched and childlike.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Classified said:


> I wonder if one of the big causes of social anxiety is the sound of your voice? I never considered it, but it makes sense. I hate what I sound like on recordings, and it sounds nothing like what it sounds like in my head.
> 
> When I was young in middle school/high school I didn't like it because it was high pitched and nasally. Having allergies and frequent colds didn't help. But now it is monotone and I have no idea if it is quiet or not.
> 
> Could it all be in my head and I sound fine to others? Possibly, but the few times I've heard myself on film was not good at all compared to others.


Definately could be a cause.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I used to absolutely hate my voice. I used to wish I sounded more cute and feminine. Now I find my voice a little cringe-y to hear, but not too bad. I think I sound pretty normal.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey, want to hear the most annoying sound in the world?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mhm


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Not at all. It's low, but not monotonous. And hey, I can cover Johnny Cash songs in a decent manner !


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I really dunno. Someone once told me I have the voice of a valley girl. Whatever the heck that means. 

Listening to my voicemail or a recording of my voice, I am always surprise at how it sounds.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Tough answer*

I'm proud of everything about me in general

this doesn't really carry / project enough strong signal

I loved being awarded, appreciated during horrific phone conversations

when I always bounce / mirror whatever is ever said to me or asked,

not always synonymously live, from history & what I expect in future

"can you hear me?" when I ask that, always praise I am clear.

my voice is different whether shaking or arrogant, bold, furious
I crumble a bit. Funny at school with a high pitched voice.. how much I could be aware of it.. I say yes, then.

Now. I wonder how it sounds to ourselves. Surely 100% different to anyone else.

I blame the ∂€å†hly reason being not enough exposure to people. Root cause: only way forward in life, ever, is the telephone. Nothing is possible without it. Hello!! *What's Your Name*!!?

Deep layers, ticking.... time.. minute... more.. hours.. days, months, years... decades. Impact. Meet a stranger.... ∂€å†hly.

Keep it up. Yep. Keep your chin up. Active approach toward everyone. Practice.. consistently

Like having the chair / stool kicked away from you with head in noose.

Effort is futile. Knock down. I want a recruiter's job. Must be the easiest, simplest job. Bully. Judge. Actor, too. How hard is that? TV presenter. Cameraman for me. And storywriter too.

ahhh never let anywhere anything... tellyfone only
beep beep beep, ring, bam. beeep beeep! Hell oh hangup


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't hate my voice as much as I do the fact that I can't get through a sentence without tripping all over my own words. I sound like an idiot. OK. Maybe I am a bit of an idiot but I'm not as much of an idiot as you would think when I try to have a conversation.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, I do. When I hear my recorded voice it sounds flat, like I'm speaking in a monotone. It makes me worry that I'm boring people just with the sound of my voice, regardless of what I may be saying.


----------



## ShiftyShifty (Feb 26, 2017)

No. (I'm in the minority!) I used to hate it. It was too nasal and feminine. Now when I hear it, it actually sounds like what I hear in my head. It's still nasal, but I sound like a grown man now.

This is still a mild topic of anxiety for me though. When I'm talking to someone I wonder how it sounds even though it's not really important.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not the biggest fan when I hear it back, but it's alright i spose.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I like mine. Problem is I sing and I always feel it sounds slightly different depending on the exercise I do. It's pretty low at the moment whereas before it was very feminine and higher.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i hate the me who hates my voice


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes, but when I've heard recordings of it (I did that to see what it really sounds like) it was a little bit better than how I hear it. It sounded like I was about 8, and because it was quieter than I thought, I couldn't always tell what I said.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Could be better i guess. I find it difficult to project my voice so people often ask me to repeat myself. When stressed out or nervous i have a tendancy to speak in a higher pitched voice.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Eh, it's sort of grown on me. I actually did a lot of exposure therapy regarding how I sounded because I didn't like it and thought I sounded weird in convos.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I like the sound of my voice when I sound confident, which is about 10% of the time. I hate my voice 90% of the time.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes been told it's very deep. When I hear it myself just sounds horrible and moany. Very unattractive.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I think hate would be too stronger word, but I would change my voice if I could. I sound a bit child like, and a lot more so when I'm anxious. And because I'm anxious about sounding that way it happens even more. So I end up getting anxious that I'm going to get anxious, and sound weak and child like.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Chris S W said:


> I think hate would be too stronger word, but I would change my voice if I could. I sound a bit child like, and a lot more so when I'm anxious. And because I'm anxious about sounding that way it happens even more. So I end up getting anxious that I'm going to get anxious, and sound weak and child like.


*strong a word.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

My natural voice is really whiny. I hate it and also I have a lower voice than most women. Not as low as a man's voice but it is low , I can sing like an alto definitely not a soprano.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

100% hate my voice. I wish it were cuter, softer, girly but not child like. Just want a soothing, feminine voice. I don't sound like a man, it's just not a pretty one.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sometimes yes. Sometimes no.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i've been told by a few people they have liked my voice and found it relaxing or nice. Ive heard it on recordings and i suppose its fine. Its just slightly weird hearing your voice on a recording, but overall i know my voice is fine and other people. 

i have asked if i sound young or old and they said it was fine, masculine and in the middle. Its not unusual or weird or monotone or anything i don't think.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.

Almost every time I call someone(stranger) they think I'm a lady. Very rarely they refer to me with male titles. I'm used to being called ma'am on the phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't really like my accent but I do like how deep my voice is.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate my singing voice because I don't practice enough to make it decent but my talking voice is ok, I just need to mumble less and speak up and more clearly regularly


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Sort of. I definitely do when many other people are around to hear it, but it's really just another thing about myself (of which there is basically everything) that I'm chronically insecure about. I can occasionally sound quite monotone, but I more often have the opposite problem of sounding too vibrant and coming across as fake. Anxiety limits the control I have over my voice.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, very much so. It is not manly enough for me. I can sound high and whiny sometimes, lol.


----------



## eyeless (Mar 10, 2017)

My voice is somewhat high-pitched and sounds like that of a little child. I hate it.


----------



## LanaDelReyForever (Feb 3, 2017)

I do have an ugly voice..especially when I'm talking on the phone.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

Well I'm a musician so as a singer I don't hate my voice but I wish it was better. But people have told me I have a good singing voice.

As far as talking, I used to hate it. However, because I've recorded myself so many times singing (and talking), I've gotten used to it and I've grown to like it.

I think the reason why a lot of people hate their voices is not because they have a bad voice. It's because they're not used to hearing it from outside their own perspective. Your voice sounds different from when you hear yourself talking than when someone else hears it. So when you hear a recording of you talking, it will be feel weird at first. As I've come to learn though, when you get used to it, it doesn't sound as bad as you once thought.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not actually sure what it really sounds like. In my head when i speak, it sounds pretty deep. But whenever i have recorded my voice, i sound like an annoying child. So i have no clue. But yes i would most likely hate it if i ever heard a really good quality recording of it.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I used to...but now I accept/like it. :smile2:


----------



## Innerwolf (Jul 23, 2016)

Its kinda deep but soft and monotone. It sounds like I mumble so others often ask me to repeat or speak up. The more I raise my voice however it will crack and and sound like a pitch higher. 😧 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well my singing voice is pretty bad, lol. Which is funny if you think about it because I have perfect pitch (it's where you can hear a note and know what note it is, most people can't do this) so you'd think I would be able to sing because I know what every note is. But nope, I can't sing at all.

Singing is more than being able to keep a tune. I don't know the exact mechanics but it has something to do with having a strong vocal chord and if you lack it and attempt to sing your voice sounds rather nasaly or forced.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Nah... I've accepted it a while ago.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorta, not really but I sometimes feel like I sound younger than I'd like. :/ But I don't know. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of it, but it can't be changed.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, but I speak kinda strangely at times.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

My speaking voice, yes. I sound very young and I struggle immensely to project, which means people rarely actually even hear me... 

It's all kind of ridiculous, really, given how strong my singing voice is. It used to make my choir director in high school laugh pretty hard. He said it was like I was two completely different people... Heh.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes~ doesn't help when my boss makes me listen to my voice on recordings though ><


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes. My voice sounds muffled and when I get heated I start talking fast making me slur my words.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

yes, i hate my voice. i sound like an robot and i have a feminine voice. and its hard to hear what i say.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aSGsRDnqWt


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a monotone voice that I just hate so much. It also sounds like I'm mumbling when talking.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Lol I do.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

more than i hate slow walkers


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't hate it, just don't like it.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I like my voice when I feel comfortable/not anxious. When I'm anxious I hate my voice because I sound like a little *****.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Someone once told me that if they were anxiously waiting for their flight and heard my voice on the speakers they'd be calm.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

sure. but there's stuff so much higher on the list that i dont think about it. i do wish i could sing though. i'd have a lot more cathartic things to do if i could


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. It's too soft and child-like.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

can't hear it

nice world

with built-in muting electronic / mechanical -ve feedback control loop
if this became evolutionary. unaware of own's parps, burps, farts oblivious
when human voice was silent
breeding impossible
natural condom within

either eating, drinking OK or eliminated. licensees only


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes. 

My brother has complained to me a lot about how his voice sounds nasal. Maybe that's influenced me because now my voice sounds nasal and kind of whiny to me whenever I hear it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

If you hate your voice how are you ever going to give yourself a chance to even try to like it? Maybe you should change something about it like talking slower and with a posture. I'm sure if I hear your voice I will get aroused. There's a moment in one's life when they go around hearing all these other people's voices and they think to themselves if they can speak so freely then so can I. You better start reconciling with your voicebox and make good use of it. "God gave you a mouth that's used for more than just eating." I also felt outlandishly weird before starting to use my voice and during, but with time you just don't care anymore. And you need to understand that your voice turns people on! That's another reason for voices. Ahh you :heart


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

Nope. I've been told I have a lovely voice.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't necessarily hate it but I don't like it either. In my head, I sound like a man, and it makes me feel so self-conscious. People have told me my voice isn't at all manly though (someone has told me I sounded like Minnie Mouse...) so I guess that makes me feel better.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Never really cared about my voice much.

Recently, an older lady gave me a compliment on my voice. I meant a thread here about it.

As well, when I was in grade 10, when I was paying a fee for band (which is kinda illegal) at school. The vocal teacher came in and heard me speaking to the teacher I was paying. She came up to me and asked me if I wanted to join the choir. I said no, I was not interested. She said that I had a lovely voice and it would sound great in the choir. Anyways I don't know if that is true or not, because I happen to know that there was like 5 guys and 50 girls in that choir and she needed more male singers, in particular males with deep voices like mine.

And I have scaried a couple of kids when playing online games like 10 years ago... dunno if I should care about that...
Anyways given that I have had two positives from my voice, I guess I will just keep it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> 100% hate my voice. I wish it were cuter, softer, girly but not child like. Just want a soothing, feminine voice. I don't sound like a man, it's just not a pretty one.


Ditto.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

In my head, no. Recorded, yes, sometimes I do.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Too manly for my liking..goes kid like when I’m shy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

My voice is probably the only thing attractive about me. Since I was young, I've had a deep, resonant voice that can project through a room. The deepness varies depending on weather, nerves (sometimes deeper when nervous to the point where it goes flat), higher when I don't feel the need to make it low. I was courted to be in the choir in high school, but rejected the teacher.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't like my tired voice


----------



## PixieNadrienne (May 11, 2018)

I've been told that my voice is annoying, so... no. 

I also think it sounds like the voice of a 12 year old, on the rare occasions I record myself. Strangely posh, too.


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

In my head I have a deep, raspy voice, but when I hear my recorded voice, it sounds like a preteen.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Like nails on a chalkboard. I pity the fools who have to listen to that nasal whine, thankfully there aren't many.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. I sound like a literal child...


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Nope. It's sexy unless I'm really giddy for whatever reason. Then I sound like a kid on christmas day.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not really. It can be a little weird to hear my own voice, but people have said it's very comforting and sweet sounding, so it can't be so bad. I think it's matured a bit, because in my late teens/early twenties people were convinced I was still underage. :lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*human mouthparts*

redundant I preach, neanderthal / primate. ug. uuhh. waah. argh

grasshopper, cricket, locusts use legs to play violin

lion roar

pigeon, dove, swan, goose honk

no words

bats too

fish? sub burb

type. read √

magic fone toy for blind. eh. o


----------



## noeatnosleep (May 23, 2018)

I do. Its a bit monotone and high pitched, quite irritating. I wish I could speak with more emotion but my body is often quite rigid in social situation and expression is rare.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

No, i think my voice is fine! 🙂 its medium pitch and sometimes gets gravelly from my throat problems, i actually like when it sounds a little raspy. Only thing i wish is that i was a little louder. Ive been told i have a loud voice but sometimes i get talked over so that could just be that i need to fight my way in!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I always hated it until I made myself record it and listen to it to see what it really sounded like. It's still not much better than I thought.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate it. Always have. I'm told it's a monotone. :stu


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

no


----------



## Kuraiko (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes I really do first i will always sound like a little kid and no it's not a cute voice from a girl but like a boyish voice and i hate it.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Hate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It tends to go a pitch higher whenever I'm nervous


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Amon said:


> It tends to go a pitch higher whenever I'm nervous


That's normal. Your vocal chords constrict when you're anxious.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

yes


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate my voice so much I refrain from speaking when I can


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't like what I hear from recorded clips.


----------



## hobocollector (Jun 17, 2018)

I love my voice normally but I cringe my brain out while listening it recorded with phone or computer.I don't believe it is my voice but whatever.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i used to but i improved it so now i think its bearable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

